# Sick Clownfish Diagnosis



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

My clowns had ich so i put them in the quarantine tank and added quICK cure. It worked great on one of my clowns, the smaller, but the larger one seemed to develop a new symptom. Like stringy, pink spots. Any help would be appreciated.










this is the best pic i could get


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

can't tell from the pic, but if had to guess, it's turning into marine velvet.


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

its pink and stringy. how do you treat for velvet, if that is what it is?

I gave the fish a freshwater dip and the pink stuff went away. I think that it could have been food or something else of that nature. But, the fish is still very lethargic and lays on the bottom of the tank. Sometimes, he starts to tip over, and then lifts himself back up.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Give another dip tomorrow and treat again with quickcure. If that doesn't work, switch to Coppersafe.


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I'd also suggest soaking it's food in garlic extract before feeding it to him. Worked for me!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

he's probably not eating right now, looks as though he's going out the same way my first clown went out. Best of luck


----------



## gdwb10101 (Apr 14, 2006)

well bad new, he died last night. Woke up and found him dead on the floor. My first fish death and boy was i depressed. But i guess ill live on because its a part of life. In my opinion, he just wasnt a great eater and never really ate as much as his smaller counterpart. Word to those about to buy fish and avoid my mistake, *ask the dealer to feed the fish infront of you to watch its eating habits. It should save you money and heartache on a sick fish*


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

excellent advice... and a lesson we all have to learn at one point or another.


----------

